# SKP - Skyland Petroleum



## System (22 March 2011)

MUI Corporation (MUI) was formerly known as Media Group International Limited.

http://www.muicorporation.com.au


----------



## System (13 April 2016)

On April 13th, 2016, MUI Corporation Limited (MUI) changed its name and ASX code to Skyland Petroleum Limited (SKP).


----------

